# [A] Magierin sucht nette Fun- Erwachsenengilde



## Centaurus_X3 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

nach einer längeren WoW Pause habe ich nun wieder Lust etwas zu spielen, auch wenn ich nicht immer online sein kann. 

Ich spiele eine Magierin, Level 55, und bin auf dem Server Area 52. Auf dem selben Server habe ich auch noch eine Magierin mit Level 80. 

Mein RL, also meine Familie, Freunde, Job, ..., sind mir (natürlich) viel wichtiger als WoW. Zeit zum Raiden bleibt mir da nicht viel, weshalb ich nur gelegentlich mitkommen kann. Vor Cata raide ich jedoch nicht mehr und levele lieber meine Malintasa. ;-) 

Ich suche deshalb eine nette Fun - Erwachsenengilde zum gemeinsamen spielen in netter Atmosphäre. 

Sehr wichtig ist für mich der (gemeinsame) Spass am Spiel und eine freundliche Gilde mit erwachsenen Leuten. 

Für so eine Gilde würde ich evtl. auch den Server wechseln... 

Über viele freundliche Antworten freue ich mich, bis bald...

Malintasa


----------



## Ugla (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

falls Dir, wie du sagst, der Gemeinschaftsaspekt wichtiger ist als der Endcontent und du auch eine Herausforderung darin siehst, die "alten Instanzen" bzw demnächst den BC Content, im entsprechenden Lvl zu erleben und zu durchspielen, dann schau doch mal hier:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/137040-tales-from-the-past-stoppt-zur-zeit-bei-60/

Oder besuche uns mal auf der Todeswache und frage einen von denen die "Ein Herz für Gnome" haben nach Sambi. Dann können wir uns mal, bei einem Bier (wir führen 10 Sorten) oder Wein, näher beschnuppern und du kannst mir/uns Löcher in den Bauch fragen.
Du ereichst mich (Sambi) immer nach 21 Uhr dort. 

Dir viel Glück und Erfolg bei deiner Suche und

glg

Samb_i*die mal wieder ihre Visitenkarte beilegt_

"Ein Herz für Gnome"
Schankwirtschaft
Halsabschneider Gasse 1
SW-Zwergendistrikt
Todeswache

Inh.:Zamis und Sambi


----------



## Pauli78 (6. Oktober 2010)

Seid gegrüßt, Suchende!

Vielleicht wäre unsere Gilde <AgeCraft> etwas für Euch:
Wir bezeichnen uns selbst als Erwachsenen-Freizeit-Spaß-Gilde, denn ...

... wir haben ein Mindestaufnahmealter (20 Jahre) und unser Altersdurchschnitt liegt bei ungefähr 30 Jahren,
... bei uns gilt das Motto: Jeder spielt, wie er kann und mag und RL geht bei uns sowieso immer vor, 
... wir haben eine sehr familiäre Atmosphäre und lachen viel zusammen; wir machen alles, wozu wir Lust haben, also auch Raids, allerdings sind die Raidteilnahmen stets freiwillig.

Wir kämpfen allerdings für die Allianz auf dem PvP-Server Nathrezim.

Ihr seid hiermit herzlich eingeladen unsere Heimstadt zu besuchen, zu durchstöbern und uns so etwas kennenzulernen.
Gerne heißen wir auch einen "Ich-schau-mir-das-Ganze-erst-einmal-an-Schnuppertwink" willkommen, mit dem Ihr Euch einen Eindruck von unserem Server und natürlich unserer Gilde machen könnt, bevor Ihr Geld für einem Servertransfer ausgebt.

Auf hoffentlich bald!
Grüße von Baltasaria, Gildenmeisterin von <AgeCraft>!


----------



## Traski (29. November 2010)

Hi,

also falls du noch suchst, wären wir vielleicht was für Dich. Wir wollen später 10er raiden, aber es ist kein muß, es gibt ja auch noch genug anderes in WoW als das raiden allein.
Wir wollen mit Cata erstmal in Ruhe ( der eine mehr der andere weniger) leveln und für uns ist es wichtig das die Leute untereinander Spaß haben.

Wir veranstalten Gildentreffen und sind viel im TS, da kanns auch mal chaotisch abgehen ;-) Altersklassen haben wir von 20 - 40 alles dabei.

Schau einfach mal auf www.saisei-gilde.de.vu vorbei oder besuch uns im TS3 ( ip steht auf der Gildenseite ganz unten).



lg Pumpi


----------



## Mandarinchen (29. November 2010)

Hallo!

Wenn deine Suche noch aktuell ist, dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei. Wir heißen Yseras Traum und sind auf dem PvE-Server Alexstrasza daheim.

Ich lass dir einfach mal nen Link zu unserer HP hier, und auch den Link zu unserem Member Such Thread hier bei Buffed 

Wir sind eine Erwachsenen Gilde und haben auch alle ein RL. Wichtig wenn du bei uns mitspielen willst ist eine ordentliche Portion Humor  und Spaß am Spiel. Vorgeschriebene Onlinezeiten oder sonstiges in der Richtung gibt es bei uns nicht.

Hier kommen mal die Links:

Yseras Traum - Gildenhomepage

Unser Thread hier im GIldenforum

Dann sag ich mal vielleicht bis bald  oder weiterhin viel Glück bei deiner Suche 

Mandarina


----------



## Darknoreia (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Malintasa,

Wir sind eine gemütliche Feierabend-Gilde deren altersdurchnitt über 25 Jahren liegt. Bei uns wird Gemeinschaft, Zusammenhalt und der Spass am Spiel groß geschrieben.

Da unsere Mitglieder fast alle berufstätig sind und somit nicht 7 Tage die Woche zu 24 Std online sein können, ist es natürlich selbstverständlich dass wir keine reine Raidgilde sind.
Jedoch versuchen wir es auch diesen Mitspielern zu ermöglichen die Spaß am Raiden haben. Wir haben 10er Stammgruppen die regelmäßig Raiden gehen und in der auch ein Platz für Dich frei sein könnte. Wobei das Raiden bei uns keine Pflicht hat, es ist auf freiwilliger Basis.
Eine gesunde Mischung aus Raid,- und Casualgilde.
Zu dem neuen Addon "Cataclysm" steht natürlich erst einmal das Leveln im Vordergrund, aber wenn Bedarf besteht können diese Raid´s aufrecht gehalten werden.
Da wir alle meist weit über 18 Jahre sind möchten wir diesen Altersdurchschnitt natürlich auch beibehalten.
Einen Geschlechter, Rassen oder Machtkampf gibt es bei uns nicht und wird auch nicht geduldet. Hier sind alle "gleich", "gleichere" gibt es nicht.
Dein Level oder Deine Klasse die Du spielst ist nicht von belangen, bei uns steht der Spass immer noch an erster Stelle, schlieslich sind wir alle mal "klein" angefangen.

Also, stehst Du mit beiden Beinen mitten im Leben, hast du Lust mit netten Leuten einen schönen (Virtuellen) Abend zu verbringen, steht bei Dir der Spaß am Spiel und der Zusammenhalt in einer Art Familiären Atmosphäre im Vordergrund ??
Bist Du über 18 Jahre oder schon weit drüber ?? kein Problem, dann bist du hier genau richtig.
Interesse geweckt???

Ihr findet uns auf dem Europäischen Word of Warcraft Server Alexstrasza
Einfach [url="http://diegrauenwaechter.host.allvatar.com"]hier[/url] Bewerben oder uns InGame ansprechen (Laultima,Thydra,Bikishu,Darknoreia)

(Wir beißen nicht)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

